# House Bill on extending deer season



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 4, 2017)

I hope all the duck hunters who shoot beaver ponds on their deer lease are paying attention. They are  proposing a deer season extension that would wipe out our time to shoot ducks on our hunting leases. (House Bill 186).I realize this is a case by case basis on all clubs but the reality is deer season comes first in Georgia. Proposal includes running gun season an extra week or two then archery till the end of January.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 4, 2017)

More time is needed.  It's getting harder and harder to kill 12 deer a year.  It used to be easy to limit out but now I hardly see any.  The extended season is needed because the deer have figured out when hunters are in the woods.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm afraid it all boils down to $. And deer season in Georgia has the greatest economic impact.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 4, 2017)

TurkeyH90 said:


> I hope all the duck hunters who shoot beaver ponds on their deer lease are paying attention. They are  proposing a deer season extension in the southern zone that would wipe out our time to shoot ducks on our hunting leases. (House Bill 186).I realize this is a case by case basis on all clubs but the reality is deer season comes first in Georgia. Proposal includes running gun season an extra week or two then archery till the end of January.



Statewide...not Southern zone.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 4, 2017)

The ducks on my place will be happy too


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 4, 2017)

If you can't kill a deer in 4 months 5 isn't going to help lol. I honestly don't see how people do not get bored of sitting in a tree after a few weeks. Deer hunting is 95% waiting and 5% action. I enjoy the quietness for the first couple of weeks and then I am over it. I get my jerkey meat and then bring on the birds. On a good note for duck hunters it may keep the "after deer season" duck hunters away.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 4, 2017)

Why in the world would u want to get up at 2am get to your spot. Put out Dekes in cold water. Wait on day lite. C 3 duck shoot twice and get 1. Lols. 95% hope. 5% action maybe.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 4, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Why in the world would u want to get up at 2am get to your spot. Put out Dekes in cold water. Wait on day lite. C 3 duck shoot twice and get 1. Lols. 95% hope. 5% action maybe.



Some of us actually see more than 3 birds lol and I don't fight for spots either. I hunt mostly private land if I am hunting in GA and travel to hunt public. You can travel to places where there are more birds and places to hunt which spreads the pressure out. It all boils down to what gets your motor turning so to speak. I do deer hunt, but I kill my three or so and then I am done. I just think 4 months is PLENTY of time to hunt deer. Deer hunters as a group have complained over the last several years that they don't see the deer that they used to........ Now the solution is to give more time. If folks want to see a larger deer herd, cut back the number of gun days, doe days, and lengthen archery season. Three years of that and I bet there would be more deer than folks would know what to do with. I am fortunate in my part of the state in the aspect that deer numbers are not a problem.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 4, 2017)

It's funny to me that GA deer hunters want bucks like they have in the Midwest but don't agree with a shorter season. I know we don't have the food that the Midwest has but the difference in hunting season length is astronomical.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 4, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> Some of us actually see more than 3 birds lol and I don't fight for spots either. I hunt mostly private land if I am hunting in GA and travel to hunt public. You can travel to places where there are more birds and places to hunt which spreads the pressure out. It all boils down to what gets your motor turning so to speak. I do deer hunt, but I kill my three or so and then I am done. I just think 4 months is PLENTY of time to hunt deer. Deer hunters as a group have complained over the last several years that they don't see the deer that they used to........ Now the solution is to give more time. If folks want to see a larger deer herd, cut back the number of gun days, doe days, and lengthen archery season. Three years of that and I bet there would be more deer than folks would know what to do with. I am fortunate in my part of the state in the aspect that deer numbers are not a problem.



I know u deer hunt. I was just cutting up. Lols

I'm not worried about big bucks.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 4, 2017)

TurkeyH90 said:


> It's funny to me that GA deer hunters want bucks like they have in the Midwest but don't agree with a shorter season. I know we don't have the food that the Midwest has but the difference in hunting season length is astronomical.



Most of those states have a long my archery season but a short rifle season. That alone would have increase deer numbers and mature deer.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 4, 2017)

What needs to happen is a renig or repeal or whatever they need to do to move the dates on the Migratory Bird Treaty Act.  In most of the southeast, the mid November to late January could be moved back a couple weeks to allow for a couple or 3 weeks of February hunting. Wishful thinking I know, but if Trump was a duck hunter, I bet it may get done


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 4, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> What needs to happen is a renig or repeal or whatever they need to do to move the dates on the Migratory Bird Treaty Act.  In most of the southeast, the mid November to late January could be moved back a couple weeks to allow for a couple or 3 weeks of February hunting. Wishful thinking I know, but if Trump was a duck hunter, I bet it may get done



He is a duck hunter. 
He looked at the hitlery and said. 
Look at them Sitting Ducks


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 4, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> What needs to happen is a renig or repeal or whatever they need to do to move the dates on the Migratory Bird Treaty Act.  In most of the southeast, the mid November to late January could be moved back a couple weeks to allow for a couple or 3 weeks of February hunting. Wishful thinking I know, but if Trump was a duck hunter, I bet it may get done



Now that is something a man could get behind!! I drove by a pond this morning that I drive by a few times a week. It is surrounded by houses and in the city so hunting pressure is nonexistent. There were 50 or so ringers sitting on it the last couple weeks of the season and today there were atleast 300 assorted divers on it. I would love to give three weeks up at the beginning and gain three at the end


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 4, 2017)

You can still extend your duck season though..... You just have to go south of the border.


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 5, 2017)

I think they should line it up with squirrel season --- Exactly! Season comes in August, goes out last day of February, with a 12 deer limit per day.          Like someone said above, deer hunting drives it all.  That's ashamed.  Lots of other seasons to take advantage of, but for some it's hard to do.  It'd be nice if the people that come up with these proposals actually had a "clue".


----------



## vrooom (Feb 5, 2017)

People in my neighborhood are pushing for it because the rut doesn't start in some area of South Georgia until the season is ending.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 5, 2017)

Anybody ever heard the phrase"well, after deer season you can....."


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 5, 2017)

Honestly, I thought we had a hunting season. Not deer hunting season.


----------



## chase870 (Feb 5, 2017)

Just another thing that has the potential to be ruined by horn hunters. Around here they think anything other than silence during deer season will cause the deer to leave the state and never be seen again. Truth is if they haven't killed two trophy bucks 170 inch or bigger by the 1st of December they are a poor excuse for a trophy hunter, and need to stop deer hunting


----------

